# opera Browser



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

I'm considering giving the opera browser a shot, but I'm having issues trying to figure out how to import my bookmarks from Safari into opera.  anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Daniel Pyle (Aug 13, 2010)

Somebody correct me if I'm wrong, but I don't think you can.  I've tried several of the alternative browsers and always had to set up my bookmarks from scratch.  In the end, I've always gone back to Safari, mostlly because links from other programs open in Safari anyway.


----------

